# PLEASE HELP! SCH 1800 Verizon Rooted Need help with new Rom



## vanbeek1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello Everybody,
I am sorry to be "That" guy, but I have been out of the modding game for a bit now, two little kids, a horrible job, and now a new job that requires a move cross country!!! All that being said, I could really use some help with a stable and healthy Jelly Bean rom for my Verizon SCH 1800. Here are the details currently for the device;

Model Number - SCH-1800
Android Version 4.0.3
Baseband Version - S:18.0.3 V.E104
Kernel Version - 2.6.35.7-g72df5d9
jt 1 [email protected] #1
CyanogenMod Version - 9.0.0-RC0-galaxytab7c-KANG
Build Date - 4 03:36:23 CST 2012
Build Number - 1ML74K

Again, I apologize, but I really hope somebody can hold my hand and get me there, I have tried to flash following some youtube videos and using Clockwork Recovery 5.5.0.4, but have had no luck..... I think I need to use Heimdall, but really can' t recall if I have ever used it before or not and can't afford making a big expensive and time consuming mistake!!!

Thank you again for your help and time in advance, any nerdy fathers, like me, out there will understand how useful this tablet can be on a long car ride for the kids' movies, and then for me at work!!!! PLEASE HELP

Thank you,

Abe


----------



## sirsmedley (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Abe, I have a [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]SCH-1800 too, I have been running CM 10.1 the 4.2.2 android for a couple months now and it is working great for me. I do have to note that I don't have any data service or BT devices to test those features, but everything else is working for me. You can find more information on this ROM and other ROMs for oujr GT at XDA-Developers.com [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CM 10.1 [/background]http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2032726 (this is the one I'm using)
CM 10.1 with OpenPDroid http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2043421
AOKP SGT7 4.1.2 http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1923758

Hope that helps

Ted


----------

